# Trying to do some stocking up...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Usually, I rarely keep any extra ammo on hand - and it's typically a few hollow points.

I've managed to come up w/ 600 rounds of FMJ CCI Blazer - 200 of which will be used next Sunday probably. But, I plan to keep about 500 rounds extra on hand at all times - so I just needs come up w/ 100 more and I'll have my 500 in storage. also have about 85 rounds of extra hollow points, besides the full mag that is always in each of my guns.

I know there was a thread a while back asking how much extra ammo some of ya'll kept.

Eventually, I may try to keep 1000 rounds on hand extra. But for now - 400 to 500 is all I can do w/o drawing out my wife's wrath


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Somebody told me once that there was a limit to amount you could store/have. Any truth to that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just saw a thread on this on another website yesterday - it seems not, unless goverened by local law (city or state). People on the other thread claimed that there was talk of a bill, but it never passed. 

I honestly don't know - but I do not think so.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Somebody told me once that there was a limit to amount you could store/have. Any truth to that?


No.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope there's no limit...I tend to be an ammo whore, buying a bunch anytime I see a deal...right now I probably have about 1200 assorted hangun rounds and 1500 shotgun shells, half of which is hunting type as opposed to clay pigeon ammo :smt071 :smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Eventually, I may try to keep 1000 rounds on hand extra. But for now - 400 to 500 is all I can do w/o drawing out my wife's wrath


Why would having extra ammo piss your wife off? She shold be happy that you buy it in bulk to save money. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, she says I spend enough to go shooting as it is - to buy even more would not make her happy - She's probably ask me not to buy any for my next 2-3 sessions and use that iunstead.

Anyway, I didn't say anything to her about my stock up


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I try to keep about 500 rds of 45,38,& 357 going all the time. Plus 1000 rds 22. about 100 or 200 of all the rest.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Right now I have about 1500 rds of .45ACP, 800 9mm, 200 .380, a gazillion .22, a little bit of .44 mag, a little bit of .45 colt, 500 3 1/2" 12ga #2 steel, 1000 12ga 2 3/4" #8s for skeet and sporting clays, 2000 5.56mm, 600 22-250. A mess of misc rifle ammo.


No such thing as too much ammo!!!!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> No such thing as too much ammo!!!!!!


+1 :smt023


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> +1 :smt023


+1 again. 2000 - 3000 rounds of 9mm at all times. 1000 rounds of .22, 400 rounds of 9 X 18, 1000 rounds of 7.62 X 39, and 60-100 rounds of .303. 500 rounds of 12ga.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Shipwreck...buy in bulk..it will cost you less over the long run


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$4.96 for 50 rounds of 9mm is about as cheap as U can get it - and I don't have to worry about shipping costs and such. It's not worth me ordering and having it shipped at that cost.

And, this stuff is not Wolf Ammo either.

(hell, prior to Jan 1st, it was $3.86 a box for CCI Blazer)


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> $4.96 for 50 rounds of 9mm is about as cheap as U can get it - and I don't have to worry about shipping costs and such. It's not worth me ordering and having it shipped at that cost.
> 
> And, this stuff is not Wolf Ammo either.
> 
> (hell, prior to Jan 1st, it was $3.86 a box for CCI Blazer)


You shop at Academy too I see.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I went there 3x this week, buying 200 rounds at a time - they are out now 

Wal-mart is cheaper on WWB, but the CCI Blazer is almost the same cost (.10 cents more a box), and it is much cleaner.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hell, I went there 3x this week, buying 200 rounds at a time - they are out now
> 
> Wal-mart is cheaper on WWB, but the CCI Blazer is almost the same cost (.10 cents more a box), and it is much cleaner.


Agreed. I bought ammo there twice this week 8 boxes each time. I am going on vacation this week and I had to buy a new refrigirator so I had to cancel my trip to San Antonio :smt011 so I will just go to the range two or three times this week.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I strive to keep 1000 rounds or .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum, and .45 Colt on hand, plus about 500 of .38 Special and .44 Special.

But, just like my checking account, the outgo seems to overtake the input.

Bob Wright


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like to keep at least a few boxes of 9mm around. :mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

There's something therapeutic about buying ammo. It calms my nerves. 



Shipwreck said:


> Usually, I rarely keep any extra ammo on hand...


I had to read that twice!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet stash hberttmank !!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like to keep at least a few boxes of 9mm around. :mrgreen:


Good god dude!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Good god dude!


I'm working toward a cashe like that of .45 and 5.56mm

That makes my little heart go pitter-pat:mrgreen:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

hberttmank...You da man!!! :smt067  :smt066


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like to keep at least a few boxes of 9mm around. :mrgreen:


I wish you shot .44 Magnum, on my range! I'd sure like to police up your brass!

Bob Wright


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing quite like hberttmank but I did a quick inventory and came up with the following.

Roughly 4000 22lr
500 45 colts
100 45acp
4 yes only 4 rounds of 9mm.. Went out with my son last weekend and shot a few 100 rounds, still waiting for him to replace...
250 357's
just shy of 700 38's

I'll have to continue the count later before I wake up the wife.

W


----------

